# Camping With Marker Lights



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

This past weekend there were three campers together and all had their marker lights on while set up. It look kind of cool, at least different. All they did was run a jumper wire across the two terminals on the plug-in nearest to the peg that locks the plug-in from coming disconnected from your TV. Have you seen anyone else do this? Just thought I would pass it along.

P.W.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I see alot of campers doing that specially if they are park on a corner site

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can also plug in a flasher relay and have your lights flash on and off. I have seen this but do not think I would do it.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I see alot of folks that don't have those handy OB flood lights set up this way. I've only had couple neigbors leave them on all night.







It's pretty irritating if you ask me.
Now plugging a emergency flasher into the plug is great if you have to leave a trailer on the side of the road at night.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Do they also have those pink flamingos stuck in around their site?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Do they also have those pink flamingos stuck in around their site?
> [snapback]104071[/snapback]​


Hey! I resemble that comment!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

with the flasher, been there, done that. 
you be suprised how many people ask about it. only do it for 30 mins or so at dusk.

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me get this straight, you just jumper the exterior light pin to which pin? I've seen a few campers do it over the years, but think that my cheesy lights (dalmations, hydrants, and helmets of course) hanging off the awning are enough. I also have a coleman propane lantern that I use for lighting the table area, and will keep the site illuminated usually until I go to bed.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe someone can post a picture of the jumper operation.

Some of us are 'visually' stimulated.

That's code for:


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This site should explain how to use the jumper or flasher for your marker lights just click here.










Very common in the toyhauler group so you can find your unit after a long day ride, mostly by those camping in the dunes at Glamis and other huge riding areas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link Steve! Might have to try this one.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> This site should explain how to use the jumper or flasher for your marker lights just click here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You learn something every day! I was not aware that the 7-way plug was sized exactly the same as the old electro-mechanical flashers. Thanks for the tip.









Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Do they also have those pink flamingos stuck in around their site?
> ...


LMAO x2

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Seems like a waste of bulb life to me. I string up a cheap set of white Christmas lights and that's plenty of light. When they quit I toss them and get a new set. No flamingos though.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> This site should explain how to use the jumper or flasher for your marker lights just click here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get it. I tried this tonight, and got nothing. What supplies the power to the lights if it isnt plugged in to the TV









Bill


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Bueller, Bueller, Bueller, anyone


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Bill, 
I have never done this, but I think #3 is the lights and #4 is 12v to battery. Should have worked from your battery.
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine works like that......

.....at least with the jumper wire.

I didn't try with the flasher, but the wire worked.

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I tried it, but lights didnt come on







. I checked with a test light, and I do have power, but when I run a jumper, nothing happens. Any ideas??


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is the wire making contact on the connectors??

I noticed on mine, the "slot" is very wide...I used a piece of regular house wire and stripped about an inch of the insulation off. Then folded about 1/2 inch back on itself to give it more width.

It works now...

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Is the wire making contact on the connectors??
> 
> I noticed on mine, the "slot" is very wide...I used a piece of regular house wire and stripped about an inch of the insulation off. Then folded about 1/2 inch back on itself to give it more width.
> 
> ...


Yeah Steve, it is making contact. I made sure by using a low gauge wire. I am stumped here







. As you are looking at the connector, I have power from the top left slot. And when I run a jumper over to the top right slot, nothing! I even tried running power to the other slots thinking I could get the brake lights on, and still nothing. Does it have to be grounded









Thanks 
Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Not sure where to go from here.....

I just jumped it like in the picture and the marker lights and taillights come on....

I assume you don't have a battery disconnect that may be disconnected yet??









I didn't ground anything........
























Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like this idea...I'm going to make a premanent jumper for this vs. just the wire.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out a way to make them blink in sequence. Maybe 'dance' to the music!

Hey, bringing a little Las Vegas to the campground never hurt anybody...Right?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

